# الكتالوجات الخاصة بالمواسير والقطع



## محمد يس (22 يونيو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اقترح تحميل جميع الكتلوجات الخاصة بالمواسير والقطع الخاصه بها في هذا الموضوع للتسهيل علي المهندسين الزملاء حين البحث عن كتالوج بيعنه والله الموفق
والبداية كتالوج شركة SSP - Saudi Steel Pipe Company
http://www.4shared.com/document/90aTEq09/SSP_Pipes.html?


----------



## محمد يس (22 يونيو 2011)

02- PLASCO PVC PIPES
http://www.4shared.com/document/1TpZeXvh/Plasco_PVC_Pipes-.html?


----------



## محمد يس (22 يونيو 2011)

03 - NEPRO PLAST PVC PIPES
http://www.4shared.com/document/_DrQHJJU/03_-_NEPRO_PLAST_PVC_PIPES.html?


----------



## احمد بيو (22 يونيو 2011)

موضوع راائع والله ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك علي مجهودك


----------



## محمد يس (22 يونيو 2011)

04 - SAPPCO UPVC PIPES AND FITTINGS
http://www.4shared.com/document/QUkPq_sQ/04_-_SAPPCO_UPVC_PIPES_AND_FIT.html?


----------



## محمد يس (22 يونيو 2011)

05 -SHURJOINT PIPING PRODUCTS
http://www.4shared.com/document/3fB0CWv9/05_-SHURJOINT_PIPING_PRODUCTS.html?


----------



## السيد زرد (22 يونيو 2011)

بورك لك فى مجهودك ووقتك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد يس (22 يونيو 2011)

06 - VICTAULIC GENERAL CATALOG G-103 )L منقول

http://www.4shared.com/document/FIMy-R-1/06_-_VICTAULIC_GENERAL_CATALOG.html?


----------



## محمد يس (22 يونيو 2011)

07 - CAMBRIDGE-LEE INDUSTRIES INC
http://www.4shared.com/document/qLqP71cv/07_-_CAMBRIDGE-LEE_INDUSTRIES_.html?


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (22 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وبصراحه مجهود رائع وفقك الله لما يحب ويرضى وربي يعطيك الصحة والعافية وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## esamkhattab (23 يونيو 2011)

مشكور على المجهود وبارك الله فيك وجميع اوقاتك 
مع اطيب الامنيات بدواو التوفيق


----------



## noreldin2000 (24 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed alhmad (25 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Atatri (25 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك مجهود رائع و الله يجزاك كل خير


----------



## elomda_5 (28 يونيو 2011)

مشكور علي الجهد الرائع 



















Download: www.ieType.com/e.php?ETZgNc


----------



## رجل الصناعة (25 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ml1988ml (25 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 نوفمبر 2012)

رضي الله عنك و جزاكم خيرا 
اضافة قيمة لمكتبة الجميع 
ياريت تتكرم و تضع كتالوج شركة انتربايب للمواسير السيمليس و أي كتالوج مماثل لشركة مثل اليابانية سوموتومو


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (26 نوفمبر 2012)

لك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (27 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## yousefegyp (29 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم لله خيرا


----------



## nofal (29 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## drmady (29 نوفمبر 2012)

تمااااااااااااااااااام جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد يس (15 مارس 2014)

هل من مزيد


----------



## Nile Man (19 مارس 2014)

موضوع رائع و مهم جدا


----------



## ياسر حسن (21 مارس 2014)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hikal007 (22 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abdelsalamn (14 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arefmohmed (14 مايو 2014)

بارك الله لك وعليك


----------

